# ما هي الانواع المختلفه للشروخ cracks



## goodzeelaa (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو معرفه الانوا ع المختلفه للشروخ و اهمها و اسباب حدوثها و ذلك في اقرب وقت ممكن لانني احضر نفسي لدخول ال cswip


----------



## notime4life (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سيدي انواع الشروخ كثيرة ومتعددة ولها اسباب عدة 
بالنسبة لاعداد cswip فإن الشروحات التي سنقدمها لك لن تفيدك بالغرض المطلوب الا انها قد تمهد لك 
باختصار السبب الرئيس للشروخ هو عدم تناسب معدن اللحام مع المعدن الاصلي سواء بالنوعية او بالميكانيكية التي تم بها عملية اللحام او لعدم تثبيت نفاط اللحام tacks جيدا حيث يمكن عندها لفني اللحام بأن ينتبه لوجود شرخ قبل فحصة بسبب صدور صوت شي ينكسر بقوة لكن لا يستطيع تمييز هذا الصوت باختصار العامل الحراري لعمليةاللحام ساعد على على التمدد وبذلط لم تقاوم النقطة عملية الاجهاد
على العموم انا جاهز لارسال اسبابه وانواعها بالتفصيل اخي 
ولكن لي عندك سؤال ؟ وين بتقدم هذه الشهادة؟


----------



## goodzeelaa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله بالنسبه لاماكن التقدم لل cswip
في مصر في اكاديميه اللحام المصريه بمسطرد اوالاسكندريه

في ابو ظبي city season hotel


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## goodzeelaa (30 أكتوبر 2008)

اها والله يا اخي ما خدت بالي من الكلمه
انا اعمل في شركه تفتيش في ابو ظبي ومحتاج هذه الشهاده للعمل لارتقاء بالمستوي العملي و المادي معا


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انواع الشروخ كثيره منها الطولى ومنها العرضى واسبابها عدم تجانس معدن المشغوله مع سللك اللحم او ارتفاع درجه حراره المشغوله اوفنيات اللحام غير كافيهاى انه غير مدرب تدريب كافى


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اى من احد يريد الحصول على اعلى الشهادات فى مجال اللحام فليراسلنى على العنوان التالى love.aa45 ياهو


----------



## moneebhamid (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Welding Imperfections:

1 - Cracks 
2 - Gas pores, cavities, pipes
3 - Solid inclusions 
4 - Lack of fusion
5 - Surface and profile 
6 - Mechanical/Surface damage
7 - Misalignment


----------



## moneebhamid (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Surface *Welding Imperfections

1 - Incompletely filled groove/lack of fusion
2 - Spatter
3 - Arc strikes
4 - Incomplete root penetration
5 - fusion
6 - Bulbous, or irregular contour
7 - Poor toe blend
8 - Irregular bead width
9 - Undercut
10 - Root concavity
11 - Excess penetration
12 - Root oxidation
*


----------

